
You Can Solve Quantum Mechanics’ Classic Particle in a Box Problem with Code - jonbaer
http://www.wired.com/2016/03/can-solve-quantum-mechanics-classic-particle-box-problem-code/
======
smaddox
This has to be the most unusual Wired article I've ever seen. It's nice to see
a popular-magazine article discussing quantum mechanics without invoking woo.
To further see actual code is even more intriguing and unusual. Kudos.

